# Should an internal yankee gutter of a industrial building have heat tape?



## waldenroof (26 d ago)

Hello,

I have a 600 ft yankee gutter on an industrial building. We installed a new monolithic membrane over the gutter as it was leaking. With that, there are still leaks. My facility manager believes ice is building up in the gutter, expanding, and causing rivets to pop - and thus we should heat the entire gutter with heat tape. The roofer thinks water is coming from somewhere else and its a wastes of money. Sadly, we can't really do a thorough investigation until it gets warmer. Any insight is appreciated.


----------

